# 60D "Busy" when at full zoom?



## JonathanNYC (Apr 3, 2012)

so a quick question, when i go to full zoom (135mm) on my 60D it slows down the write speed... im not sure why, when im at about 18mm i can fire off tons of pictures at full speed, but when zooomed... it takes a while as in more than a second or two or even 3. is this normal? can anyone explain this to me? thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## mjhoward (Apr 3, 2012)

Does it have to do with your shutter speed being longer due to the smaller aperture at the long end?


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 3, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Does it have to do with your shutter speed being longer due to the smaller aperture at the long end?



possible? im honestly not sure, it seemed to take a while taking a photo like this... keep in mind i am very very new at the camera and am basically self teaching myself how to use the camera. thanks!


----------



## proberok (Apr 4, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> Does it have to do with your shutter speed being longer due to the smaller aperture at the long end?



I think it does. Get a manual lens so you can control the aperture all the way through. Maybe?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you have the flash up?  I've found that when a camera is using it's flash, and when the battery needs to be recharged, you will get 'busy' showing up.  
The flash may need to use more power when you zoom out (the maximum aperture changes) so that might explain it.


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 4, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Do you have the flash up?  I've found that when a camera is using it's flash, and when the battery needs to be recharged, you will get 'busy' showing up.
> The flash may need to use more power when you zoom out (the maximum aperture changes) so that might explain it.



the flash does pop up but its pretty fast at close up shots (not extended zoom) i mean it can fire off the flash very quickly, now if you're asking me if the flash "flashes" brighter when zoomed... I couldn't answer that b/c honestly I don't really know. 

the aperture theory sounds good, but 3-5 seconds between shots? is that a norm?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 4, 2012)

JonathanNYC said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the flash up?  I've found that when a camera is using it's flash, and when the battery needs to be recharged, you will get 'busy' showing up.
> ...



Get used to posting your EXIF info when posting images. We can't really diagnose what the issue is unless we have more info.


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 4, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Get used to posting your EXIF info when posting images. We can't really diagnose what the issue is unless we have more info.



does this help?

camera canon eos 60d
f--stop f/5.6
exposure time 1/200sec.
iso speed - iso400
exposure bias 0 step
focal length 135mm
metering mode: pattern
flash mode flash, compulsory
exif version 0230
image id
dimensions 5184x3456
width 5184 pixels
height 3456 pixels
horizontal res 72dpi
vertical res 72dpi
bit depth 24
resolution unit 2
color representation sRGB


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2012)

JonathanNYC said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the flash up?  I've found that when a camera is using it's flash, and when the battery needs to be recharged, you will get 'busy' showing up.
> ...


My point was that the 'busy' seems to only show up (IMO) when the battery is low.  So charge your battery up and see if the problem is still happening.


----------



## mjhoward (Apr 4, 2012)

Whatever your problem is, it isn't because the aperture is so small that it is causing a slow shutter speed... 1/200th is pretty fast.  If you turn AF off, does it still take as long on the long end?  Maybe the long focal length is causing a thin DOF and your AF is hunting around before locking focus and taking the pic??  We need as many details as you can provide


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 4, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> My point was that the 'busy' seems to only show up (IMO) when the battery is low.  So charge your battery up and see if the problem is still happening.


 no battrery is fully charged  


mjhoward said:


> Whatever your problem is, it isn't because the aperture is so small that it is causing a slow shutter speed... 1/200th is pretty fast.  If you turn AF off, does it still take as long on the long end?  Maybe the long focal length is causing a thin DOF and your AF is hunting around before locking focus and taking the pic??  We need as many details as you can provide


 I will test and report back with results!


----------

